# [2009]Headed to R.I.---will write the first TUG review of Atlantic Beach Resort later



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 7, 2009)

We are headed to Westerly R.I. next weekend.

There are currently no reviews of the resort we are going to (Atlantic Beach Resort).

I'll post a TUG review after I return.

We already have the plans of golf, a trip to one of the CT casinos, another day in Mystic, and possibly the Newport mansion tour.

If anyone has alternative ideas, suggestions on "to do" things---I'd appreciated them in advance.  

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Sou13 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Guy Fawkes Day*

If by "next weekend" you mean that you'll be checking in Oct. 10, check this out:

http://guyfawkesusa.com/

I might be taking this in myself!

But if you want to drive to Providence, there's a Waterfire that evening as well.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 8, 2009)

It's the NEXT weekend (October 17) that we will be getting there.

Pat


----------



## Sou13 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Bowen's Wharf Seafood Festival*

There's something going on in Newport next weekend:
http://www.bowenswharf.com/Pages/Wharf/News.html


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 18, 2009)

We have arrived.  Not too fancy a place, and no staff except for a few hours per week.

But it's RIGHT on the ocean; we watched the surfers last evening.

I'll write more later,
Pat


----------



## Sou13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you have Internet access?

Since you're from Maine, are you brave enough to do some surfing yourself?  It's supposed to get into the 60s this week, and the ocean hasn't cooled down too much to at least be able to put your feet into it.

We did get to the Guy Fawkes Day celebration last Saturday evening and it was fun, especially the bonfire on the beach.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 18, 2009)

Internet access originates from the office.  It doesn't reach to the units (about 75 yards away).  But when you park your car (between), you supposedly can access.  Right now, I'm in the small jacuzzi in the non-fancy pool area answering your question, as I'm about 40 yards from the office.

As far as REAL surfing (as opposed to Internet surfing), I'm not even going to consider that---but we had a maximum of 23 surfers within 100 yards or so earlier---decent waves for them to choose from.

Then the Patriots (boo) came on TV, and I see it's snowing there---crazy!!!

Pat


----------



## Corky (Oct 19, 2009)

How far is Westerly from Newport?  Please tell us what there is to see in the Westerly area, and whether you feel it was worth the trip.

Also, how are the unit and amenities?

Thanks for feedback.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

We may/may not get to Newport---it's about an hour away.

I will have a detailed review (intial) for the resort after my stay.

Pat


----------



## Sou13 (Oct 21, 2009)

*What's to do in Westerly*

Corky, I have a biannual studio in the "green" season at the Ocean Club and can speak for #1 Cowboys Fan on your question about what's to do in the Westerly area.  The answer is, not much!  Most of the tourist attractions are an hour or more away, but you are centrally located on the RI southern shore, on the Connecticut border.

Three weeks ago I did actually put my feet into the surf and take a walk along the shore, enjoying the sea air and sounds of the ocean.  Had it been as warm as it's supposed to be tomorrow I'd have put more than my feet in, and I'm not a surfer.

The attractions you choose to visit depend upon what interests you.  The Cliff Walk in Newport is a big attraction.  Providence is also an hour to the north.  Connecticut has the Foxwoods Casino and Mystic Seaport and Aquarium to lure tourists, especially in the cold months of winter.

I've never stayed at the Atlantic Beach Casino Resort but have attended a sales promotional visit there.  The website is at http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=ABT&parentResortCode=ABT


----------



## Corky (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for answering my inquiry about things to do.  Guess I'd prefer to stay in Newport where most of the attractions are located. 

I appreciate the information and links.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 21, 2009)

The strength of the ABC Resort is definitely LOCATION----we are right on the beach.  (At high tide, the water can run under the balcony of the units).

We simply get up each day, have coffee and breakfast, and then talk about what to do----------now that's a BIG change for a "PLANNER" like me!!

Today it was Mystic CT, hopefully golf tomorrow (if Lynne's elbow is better.)

Pat

Pat


----------



## Sou13 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Will you be staying in Newport?*



Corky said:


> Thanks for answering my inquiry about things to do.  Guess I'd prefer to stay in Newport where most of the attractions are located.
> 
> I appreciate the information and links.


Are you staying at a timeshare resort in Newport?  When will you be there?

It's too late for #1 Cowboys Fan but here's an idea for you when you're in RI.  If you are staying in Newport or any other of the locations serviced by the RIPTA Park'nRide you can park your car and ride the bus all day for $5!  You can see a lot of Rhode Island this way and not have to worry about finding parking or finding your way to and around unfamiliar places.  You can go to any of the destinations shown on the RIPTA System Map and enjoy some great scenery along the way.  You just need to plan ahead and have the schedules you'll need for wherever you decide to go in a day.  The RIPTA/Google Transit Trip Planner and Downloadable RIPTA Schedules for Palm Pre can be of great assistance in getting you to your destination of choice.

Tourism is what keeps Rhode Island in business these days.  So enjoy your stay in Rhode Island!


----------



## Corky (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for that tip.  

I've visited Newport before and love it.  Normally I walk to most sites from the timeshare.  Never considered taking public transportation but the price is right and I'll probably see more as a passenger.

I plan to be in Newport the week after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sou13 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Happy to help*

I'm happy to learn that I helped a TUGger get more out of a stay in RI.  Let me know if I've succeeded!


----------



## Faith (Aug 21, 2012)

*Anyone Been to Westerly Lately?*

I am thinking of going to Westerly later this year.  The location is convenient for the things I want to do both in RI and CT.

Has anything changed with regard to the negatives?  The only review was from 2009.

Thanks.

Faith


----------



## Sou13 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Week 45*

Faith,

I expect to be at the Ocean Club November 10-17.  I'll be looking into answering your post.  Which negatives might have changed?  Not the things to do in Misquamicut!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 21, 2012)

Faith said:


> I am thinking of going to Westerly later this year.  The location is convenient for the things I want to do both in RI and CT.
> 
> Has anything changed with regard to the negatives?  The only review was from 2009.
> 
> ...



I suspect that only review is MINE.

A mix of good, and not so good things.

My wife absolutely ADORES the Ocean ( the BIGGGGGG PLUS); but is not in any hurry to go there again.

I, on the other hand, give the positives as outweighing the negatives----and would go back (as long as the weather was 'somewhat warm').

Pat


----------



## e.bram (Aug 21, 2012)

Which resort?


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 21, 2012)

e.bram said:


> Which resort?



I was talking about ABC Resort (Atlantic Beach & Casino---there is NO Casino, not even any indication of one)

Pat


----------



## e.bram (Aug 21, 2012)

I meant the OP.


----------



## Faith (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry, I should have been more specific.  I was referring to the Ocean Club.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.  I have booked an October week so will take whatever is there.  I would like to know what to expect if possible.

I do not plan to spend much time at the resort - Newport, Mystic, Essex, etc. will have my attention during the day.  

It looks like Hartford is only 10 minutes further to drive than Providence, so I'll probably fly into that airport since the flight price is lower and there are good choices for me with regard to schedule.  Haven't checked into car prices yet, but I don't expect there to be major differences there.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 23, 2012)

A long trip to be in a converted motel(resort?) blocks from the beach.Atlantic Beach Casinois a diferent story. Literally on top of the beach on stilts.
Look at Surfside Resort in Falmouth , ma(Cape Cod). Beachfront resort. You could fly into Boston.


----------



## Kola (Sep 4, 2012)

After spending two nights at the Atlantic Beach Cassino resort two years ago we had more than enough and left never to come back. Its on the beach for sure if you are a fishing addict. But  poor maintenance, part time 'manager' who could not care less, noisy guests, neglegted neigborhood, all this and more make this place a poor choice. At least for us.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Sep 5, 2012)

Faith said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific.  I was referring to the Ocean Club.
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.  I have booked an October week so will take whatever is there.  I would like to know what to expect if possible.
> 
> ...



Faith - 

The Hartford airport is not in Hartford but north in Windsor Locks, where I live. The travel time to Westerly RI is close to 1H 45M.

The Providence airport is not in Providence but in Warwick which is south of Providence. The travel time to Westerly RI is close to 0H 50M.


SBtS


----------



## Faith (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  Turns out that is ok.  My departure flight isn't until noon on check-out day.  

Faith


----------



## Sou13 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Superstorm Sandy*



Sou13 said:


> Faith,
> 
> I expect to be at the Ocean Club November 10-17.  I'll be looking into answering your post.  Which negatives might have changed?  Not the things to do in Misquamicut!



It looks as though I may not be spending week 45 at the Ocean Club after all:

http://www.wpri.com/dpp/weather/hurricane/westerly-banning-residents-misquamicut-unsafe-homes 

http://www.abc6.com/story/19968768/sandy-sweeps-through-misquamicut 

http://www.wpri.com/dpp/weather/hurricane/misquamicut-residents-let-back-into-homes

For more on how Superstorm Sandy hit Misquamicut, search for Misquamicut.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 1, 2012)

Like so many places. Add this one to the places that Sandy has ruined and broken hearts.

Jim


----------



## Sou13 (Nov 2, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Like so many places. Add this one to the places that Sandy has ruined and broken hearts.
> 
> Jim



As of this a.m. only residents of homes and businesses on streets ending on Atlantic Avenue can get passes to view their homes or businesses or what's left of them.  Atlantic Avenue is still off-limits.

I have yet to see what's left of the Atlantic Beach Resort.  If I'm able to spend Week 45 at the Ocean Club (which, thankfully, isn't on the ocean) I'll report how the Atlantic Beach Resort fared.  Both resorts were evacuated prior to Sandy's assault, but the Ocean Club appears to be intact on one of the videos.

If I don't get to spend week 45 at the Ocean Club I still intend to take a drive to Misquamicut for a first-hand look.


----------



## Sou13 (Nov 6, 2012)

*3 videos*

I found 3 videos of the destruction at http://vimeo.com/52513169.  The link is to the first one.  Go to the thumbnails at the top of the page of the next two.


----------



## Sou13 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Misquamicut Beach on facebook*

If you are a facebook user you can "like" Meshanticut Beach at https://www.facebook.com/yahoo#!/pages/Misquamicut-Beach/356347121103892?fref=ts

The album showing cleanup at the Atlantic Beach Casino Resort is at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/....397150890356848.93344.356347121103892&type=3

I didn't get to spend Week 45 at the Ocean Club.  There will be no check-ins for now.  The pool must have been full of sand, the hot tub was destroyed, and repairs couldn't begin until the insurance adjusters could view the damage.  The units themselves fared better because they are elevated.  I had hoped to be able to view the devastation yesterday but was discouraged from doing so.  For now I have to rely on others to share photo albums on facebook.


----------



## Sou13 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Heading for the Ocean Club Dec. 15-22*

The Ocean Club offered me a make-up week now that the resort is back in operation.  The Atlantic Beach Casino Resort is still being cleaned up by volunteers, according to the facebook updates.

Here's the latest on all that sand:

http://www2.turnto10.com/weather/2012/dec/09/ri-officials-mulling-what-do-beach-sand-ar-1270853/

I hope to be able to post updates when I can get to a computer during my stay.


----------



## Sou13 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Posting from Westerly Public Library*

The Westerly Public Library is easy to find from Misquamicut, especially when the driving directions are already printed up and available at the office of the Ocean Club.  It's been rainy and drismal ever since yesterday p.m. when I ventured out to see some of the sand dunes lining Atlantic Avenue thanks to Superstorm Sandy.  The Ocean Club's pool may be back in operation before my week here is up, but for now it's still being repaired.  The hot tub is no more, but there are jacuzzis in every unit.  What would normally be a very quiet week here is alive with all sorts of repair projects which might even be an incentive for more small restaurants to be open to service the repairpeople.

A friend is supposed to join me Wednesday or Thursday to take a tour of what's left of Misquamicut Beach and possibly what's to do here in Westerly.  It's a well-marked town with lots of tourist attractions besides the library.

I hope to be able to report how long it may be before the Atlantic Beach Casino Resort reopens.  Meanwhile I have Christmas cards and Christmas shopping to keep me busy at the Ocean Club this week.


----------



## Sou13 (Dec 21, 2012)

*"The Great Pyramids of Misquamicut Beach"*

https://www.facebook.com/yahoo#!/ph...20085855.93994.356347121103892&type=1&theater should get you to the album of the Misquamicut Beach Cleanup.

The telephone for the Atlantic Beach Casino Resort has been disconnected.

The pool and hot tub at the Ocean Club are back in operation.  If you are looking for a quiet place to spend a week, check out the Ocean Club!


----------



## Sou13 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Progress*

Sifting the sand at the State Beach parking lot. Should be done in a few weeks. Then it will be put back on the beach!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...74437050.81582.356347121103892&type=1&theater


----------



## Sou13 (Mar 13, 2013)

*A Westerly, RI attraction*

Flying Horse Carousel in Watch Hill, Rhode Island is the oldest carousel of its kind, where the horses are suspended with the help of chains and not supported by a wooden platform. The horses’ mane and tails are made of real horsehair and are equipped with genuine leather saddles.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p....92823197056.88860.22792217056&type=1&theater


----------

